# Ts4ms



## billymach4

I just discovered TS4MS. What is the advamatge vs TUG? I see alot of the same faces over at TS4MS. Looks like another universe. Sort of like 2nd life.


----------



## Carolinian

To fully explain might incur the wrath of some of the powers that be. Suffice to say that some things are allowed to be discussed more fully over there. It is a good site at www.timeshareforums.com

You might also check out www.timesharetalk.co.uk , another good site.


----------



## Pat H

I don't know that there is any advantage of one or the other. They are just different. Some people post on both and others only on one.


----------



## Keitht

billymach4 said:


> I just discovered TS4MS.  I see alot of the same faces over at TS4MS.



You are correct in thinking that you will see a lot of the same faces on both sites.  That is because the emphasis differs between the 2 sites.  TUG is very much timeshare focussed with just a single forum (The Lounge) covering non t/s subjects.  TS4MS is more broadly based with forums covering many non t/s subjects.
Each site has its own strengths and weaknesses and I certainly don't view them as rivals.
Sign up to both.  There is no charge for membership of either although there are some areas on TUG, notably the resorts database, that you do have to pay to access.
I think the charge for the resorts database is money well spent if you plan to do much in the way of exchanges, but maybe I'm just a bit biased


----------



## BocaBum99

Both TUG and TS4Ms are great.

I'd say that TS4Ms is strong in the following areas which makes it worth it as an additional timeshare site to check out and interact with on a daily basis:

1) great volume of daily sightings for multiple exchange companies.

2) good representation from many of the independent exchange companies.

3) specialized forums for some of the smaller timeshare systems (e.g. Club Sunterra and Bluegreen)

4) photo server and chat server

5) private HOA forums for members only

6) many additional non-timesharing related forums

TS4Ms now has over 2000 members and is quite active daily.  There are dozens of regulars there that post all the time.


----------



## dioxide45

I find that TUG has the most traffic in the forums I browse (Buying, Selling, Renting, and the Marriott Forum). TS4MS just doesn't have nearly the amount of traffic as TUG in those areas. There is another forum at http://www.timesharegateway.com but they have even less traffic than TS4MS.


----------



## grest

I check both of them almost daily...lots to learn in both places.
Connie


----------



## Keitht

dioxide45 said:


> I find that TUG has the most traffic in the forums I browse .....



Fair comment.  There is no 'one size fits all' approach by either site as they do have different emphasis.  I view both sites regularly as they complement each other.  It isn't an either/or situation.


----------



## JLB

I guess I will be the one to say it.

First TSTIPS, and then TS4MS were started and frequented by longtime TUG users who were disenchanted with the way TUG was managed.  My personal belief is all of that was started by an individual, or a very small number of individuals, who have since been taken care of by both sites.

As time has gone on, especially in the last six months, I have seen a lessening of that feeling, a mellowing or however you want to describe it.

As far as administration goes, you don't have to choose your words as carefully on TS4Ms.  They seem to allow phraseology common in everyday conversation that some on TUG in the past have found to be objectionable.

Both are good places to visit, but the Internet can be a dangerous place.


----------



## dioxide45

I notice that many people post the same questions at TSFMS that they post here at TUG.


----------



## JLB

oops. . . . . . .


----------



## AwayWeGo

*How Do They Feel About R. O. F. R. ?*

I get the impression (not backed up by any research or in-depth observation -- just a gut feeling more than anything else) that the TS4Ms crowd is more hard-core timeshare savvy -- not that we're all complete doofuses on TUG-BBS*,* not necessarily*,* just that TS4Ms seems like more of a no-nonsense beer-&-a-shot crowd while TUG-BBS seems like more of a wine-spritzer-&-gummy-cheese bunch (not that there is _anything_ wrong with _any_ of those). 

However that may or may not be, how do you suppose they feel about ROFR over at TS4Ms?  Love it?  Hate it?  Indifferent?  Never heard of it?  Think it supports resale timeshare prices?  Believe that ROFR = ROFL? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Transit

AwayWeGo said:


> I get the impression (not backed up by any research or in-depth observation -- just a gut feeling more than anything else) that the TS4Ms crowd is more hard-core timeshare savvy -- not that we're all complete doofuses on TUG-BBS*,* not necessarily*,* just that TS4Ms seems like more of a no-nonsense beer-&-a-shot crowd while TUG-BBS seems like more of a wine-spritzer-&-gummy-cheese bunch (not that there is _anything_ wrong with _any_ of those).
> 
> However that may or may not be, how do you suppose they feel about ROFR over at TS4Ms?  Love it?  Hate it?  Indifferent?  Never heard of it?  Think it supports resale timeshare prices?  Believe that ROFR = ROFL?
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


Wow thats off the reservation Chief......Traffics a liittle slow on the the other side but I pop in to see whats happeniing  once in a while.


----------



## JudyS

AwayWeGo said:


> I get the impression (not backed up by any research or in-depth observation -- just a gut feeling more than anything else) that the TS4Ms crowd is more hard-core timeshare savvy ...
> However that may or may not be, how do you suppose they feel about ROFR over at TS4Ms?  Love it?  Hate it?  Indifferent?  Never heard of it?  Think it supports resale timeshare prices?  Believe that ROFR = ROFL?
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


I'd say TUG has people at various levels of timeshare expertise, from beginner to expert, whereas TS4MS is a smaller group and is mostly pretty hard-core timesharers.  That said, I'm not sure I've seen much discussion of ROFR at TS4MS.  

I did like the ROFR = ROFL comment, Alan!


----------



## Ann-Marie

JLB said:


> I
> As far as administration goes, you don't have to choose your words as carefully on TS4Ms.  They seem to allow phraseology common in everyday conversation that some on TUG in the past have found to be objectionable.
> 
> .



I would say it can go both ways, depending on the subject you are discussing OY.


----------



## johnmfaeth

AwayWeGo said:


> TUG-BBS seems like more of a wine-spritzer-&-gummy-cheese bunch
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​




I personally prefer a nice, aged Rhone or Bordeaux with my Gummy Bears...

TUG is a great place, the other one seems to have most of the same posts. I do find some of the specialty Yahoo Groups for special interests (DiviOwners, FairfieldOwners) to sometimes present deeper levels of specifics for their particular systems.

Does Gummy Cheese also come in Teddy Bear shapes?


----------



## Hoc

I like them both.  I participate in both.  I volunteer over here and moderate over there.

There are certain topics here that were declared off-limits.  It caused a schism and led some people to start a new timeshare-based board that eventually wound up as TS4ms.  I find both to be valuable.

Gin-Gin has been banned from both.


----------



## jlwquilter

I am still VERY much in the learning process. I started with TUG. But I do now find myself going to both sites every day - and several times a day usually. I enjoy both. They each have their own personalities! I have recieved invaluable help from wonderful people on both sites.


----------



## lawren2

AwayWeGo said:


> I get the impression (not backed up by any research or in-depth observation -- just a gut feeling more than anything else) that the TS4Ms crowd is more hard-core timeshare savvy -- not that we're all complete doofuses on TUG-BBS*,* not necessarily*,* just that TS4Ms seems like more of a no-nonsense beer-&-a-shot crowd while TUG-BBS seems like more of a wine-spritzer-&-gummy-cheese bunch (not that there is _anything_ wrong with _any_ of those).
> 
> However that may or may not be, how do you suppose they feel about ROFR over at TS4Ms?  Love it?  Hate it?  Indifferent?  Never heard of it?  Think it supports resale timeshare prices?  Believe that ROFR = ROFL?
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​




After so many have made the honest effort to disabuse the us & them issues ; I find it a little strange that you would dig this thread out of whatever hole it had disappeared into 12 months ago.

I prefer my drinks neat, no gummies.
 :zzz:


----------



## BocaBum99

AwayWeGo said:


> I get the impression (not backed up by any research or in-depth observation -- just a gut feeling more than anything else) that the TS4Ms crowd is more hard-core timeshare savvy -- not that we're all complete doofuses on TUG-BBS*,* not necessarily*,* just that TS4Ms seems like more of a no-nonsense beer-&-a-shot crowd while TUG-BBS seems like more of a wine-spritzer-&-gummy-cheese bunch (not that there is _anything_ wrong with _any_ of those).
> 
> However that may or may not be, how do you suppose they feel about ROFR over at TS4Ms?  Love it?  Hate it?  Indifferent?  Never heard of it?  Think it supports resale timeshare prices?  Believe that ROFR = ROFL?
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



Why don't you post a message on TS4Ms and ask that very question?  It seems that the best answer would come from those who post on that site.

Just curious.  Why do you call your wife "Chief of Staff"?


----------



## JudyS

lawren2 said:


> After so many have made the honest effort to disabuse the us & them issues ; I find it a little strange that you would dig this thread out of whatever hole it had disappeared into 12 months ago.
> 
> I prefer my drinks neat, no gummies.
> :zzz:


I hadn't even noticed the dates of the original posts.  Maybe Alan hadn't either?


----------



## JudyS

BocaBum99 said:


> ...
> Just curious.  Why do you call your wife "Chief of Staff"?


I'm hoping that the answer to that question is suitable for a "G-rated" forum!    :rofl:


----------



## JoeMid

JudyS said:


> I hadn't even noticed the dates of the original posts.  Maybe Alan hadn't either?


How can you not notice, he dredged it up from a year ago.

*Timesharing since 2002.  Retired since 1998. 
Tobacco-free since November 16, 1968. 
Married to The Chief Of Staff since 1964. 
Playing horn since 1955.  Breathing air since 1942.*​



BocaBum99 said:


> Why don't you post a message on TS4Ms and ask that very question?  It seems that the best answer would come from those who post on that site.
> 
> Just curious.  Why do you call your wife "Chief of Staff"?



It's an army thang.

*Timesharing since 2002.  Retired since 1998. 
Tobacco-free since November 16, 1968. 
Married to The Chief Of Staff since 1964. 
Playing horn since 1955.  Breathing air since 1942.*​



lawren2 said:


> After so many have made the honest effort to disabuse the us & them issues ; I find it a little strange that you would dig this thread out of whatever hole it had disappeared into 12 months ago.
> 
> I prefer my drinks neat, no gummies.
> :zzz:



It's a nothing else to do thang.

*Timesharing since 2002.  Retired since 1998. 
Tobacco-free since November 16, 1968. 
Married to The Chief Of Staff since 1964. 
Playing horn since 1955.  Breathing air since 1942.*​


----------



## swift

Why doesn't everyone just let it be. Enjoy each site for what it is. It is not a competition and no one is bound to one site or the other.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*New Life For Old Discussion Topics.*




lawren2 said:


> I find it a little strange that you would dig this thread out of whatever hole it had disappeared into 12 months ago.


Not exactly sure what you're getting at.  Is there an unwritten rule about not adding new entries to existing topics of discussion after a certain interval?  If not, I don't see anything wrong with breathing new life into an old topic.  Plus, I'd rather add to an existing topic of discussion than start a brand new 1 -- not a big deal, understand, just a small personal preference.  I didn't think there was anything wrong with that, but if there is I'll try to mend my ways. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*The Chief Of Staff Is Outstanding.*




BocaBum99 said:


> Why don't you post a message on TS4Ms and ask that very question?  It seems that the best answer would come from those who post on that site.


I'm sure you're right about that.  The thing is, I'm curious to know the answer to the question -- but not _that_ curious.





> Why do you call your wife "Chief of Staff"?


Just for fun.  Then it became a running gag, & thanks to TUG-BBS a long-running gag. 

See, I'm The Old Man -- military slang for commanding officer.  So with me as The Old Man, she -- as 2nd in command -- is The Chief Of Staff.  I could have gone for Executive Officer or Deputy Commander or First Mate or some such.  Chief Of Staff just seems a more fitting title.  And more fun. 

One time somebody who knows who she is (from TUG-BBS) but didn't know here name (Carol) called us up when we were on vacation at a timeshare condo in Orlando FL & was a little flustered when Carol answered the phone.  "Hello.  Is this . . . uh, er . . . is this The Chief Of Staff?"  

Carol is a perennial candidate for _Good Sport Of The Year Award_.  She puts up with a lot, including being referred to on TUG-BBS as The Chief Of Staff.  Because of technical limitations of the Internet BBS medium, you folks out there in TUG-BBS Land aren't able to actually see her eyeballs rolling at some of the shenanigans around here.  So it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## lawren2

AwayWeGo said:


> Not exactly sure what you're getting at.  Is there an unwritten rule about not adding new entries to existing topics of discussion after a certain interval?  If not, I don't see anything wrong with breathing new life into an old topic.  Plus, I'd rather add to an existing topic of discussion than start a brand new 1 -- not a big deal, understand, just a small personal preference.  I didn't think there was anything wrong with that, but if there is I'll try to mend my ways.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​




Alan,

You know me. I am a very fair person and I do my best to provide help and guidance to many. I am a live and let live type of gal. The only time I get totally angry is when I sense a display of foul play Usually RCI does that to me.

The point of my post is: *It is patently unfair to bring up a subject that is inflammatory and unfair to the moderators, members <and guests> here at TUG and for the members, guests and moderators at TS4Ms.* Many of whom enjoy dual citizenship.

If you have questions regarding the membership at TS4Ms views regarding any subject the place to ask that question is at www.timeshareforums.com

FWIW our search engine works very well and there are pages of posts re: ROFR.

This is all water under the bridge.


----------



## ArtsieAng

I'm with Lawren on this one.....Every time this question is asked, I fear something will be said to insult one forum, or the other. It's like having two girlfriends, and asking each how they feel about the other. 

Both forums deal with timeshares, and both forums are places that many enjoying visiting. Some visit, and participate in both forums regularly.  I hate seeing them being pitted against each other.....I'm not suggesting that's what you're doing, or that was your intent, but that's what usually happens with these threads.

Why not just visit both, enjoy each for what they offer, and draw your own conclusions? No need to do a public comparison. They're both great places for everyone who owns a timeshare, and loves to travel. JMHO.






lawren2 said:


> Alan,
> 
> You know me. I am a very fair person and I do my best to provide help and guidance to many. I am a live and let live type of gal. The only time I get totally angry is when I sense a display of foul play Usually RCI does that to me.
> 
> The point of my post is: *It is patently unfair to bring up a subject that is inflammatory and unfair to the moderators, members <and guests> here at TUG and for the members, guests and moderators at TS4Ms.* Many of whom enjoy dual citizenship.
> 
> If you have questions regarding the membership at TS4Ms views regarding any subject the place to ask that question is at www.timeshareforums.com
> 
> FWIW our search engine works very well and there are pages of posts re: ROFR.


----------



## AwayWeGo

lawren2 said:


> Alan,
> 
> You know me. I am a very fair person and I do my best to provide help and guidance to many. I am a live and let live type of gal. The only time I get totally angry is when I sense a display of foul play Usually RCI does that to me.
> 
> The point of my post is: *It is patently unfair to bring up a subject that is inflammatory and unfair to the moderators, members <and guests> here at TUG and for the members, guests and moderators at TS4Ms.* Many of whom enjoy dual citizenship.
> 
> If you have questions regarding the membership at TS4Ms views regarding any subject the place to ask that question is at www.timeshareforums.com
> 
> FWIW our search engine works very well and there are pages of posts re: ROFR.
> 
> This is all water under the bridge.


Thanks for the clarification. 

So there's no problem in dredging up ancient topics of discussion, just in making invidious comparisons between TUG-BBS on the 1 hand & TS4Ms on the other? 

And expressions like _no-nonsense beer-&-a-shot crowd_ & _wine-spritzer-&-gummy-cheese bunch_ are thought to cast 1 in a worse light than the other? 

Please. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## lawren2

AwayWeGo said:


> Thanks for the clarification.
> 
> So there's no problem in dredging up ancient topics of discussion, just in making invidious comparisons between TUG-BBS on the 1 hand & TS4Ms on the other?
> 
> And expressions like _no-nonsense beer-&-a-shot crowd_ & _wine-spritzer-&-gummy-cheese bunch_ are thought to cast 1 in a worse light than the other?
> 
> Please.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



invidious  



Main Entry: in·vid·i·ous  
Pronunciation: \in-ˈvi-dē-əs\ 
Function: adjective 
Etymology: Latin invidiosus envious, invidious, from invidia envy — more at envy 
Date: 1606 
1: tending to cause discontent, animosity, or envy <the invidious task of arbitration>
2: envious
*3 a: of an unpleasant or objectionable nature : obnoxious <invidious remarks> b: of a kind to cause harm or resentment <an invidious comparison>[/B]
— in·vid·i·ous·ly adverb 
— in·vid·i·ous·ness noun 

Nice word that sums up my feelings regarding this situation.*


----------



## lprstn

My DH calls me "the General" to his friends.  He thinks its cute, I don't like it, but they still do it and laugh when I am not there, but hey, if that means that most times I get what I want...I can deal with him calling me the General...and there I was thinking that I was being sneaky getting him to do what I wanted, and he just let me and everyone know that my gig was up....


----------



## AwayWeGo

*O. K.  Got It Now.  Thanks For The Tip.*




ArtsieAng said:


> I'm with Lawren on this one.....Every time this question is asked, I fear something will be said to insult one forum, or the other. It's like having two girlfriends, and asking each how they feel about the other.
> 
> Both forums deal with timeshares, and both forums are places that many enjoying visiting. Some visit, and participate in both forums regularly.  I hate seeing them being pitted against each other.....I'm not suggesting that's what you're doing, or that was your intent, but that's what usually happens with these threads.


OK -- with you & Lawren both on board I can accept that this topic is some kind of high-voltage 3rd rail.  Who knew? 

Even so, I have to say this recent exchange sure looks a lot like folks looking so intently for insults that -- funny thing -- they somehow find'm. 


> Why not just visit both, enjoy each for what they offer, and draw your own conclusions? No need to do a public comparison. They're both great places for everyone who owns a timeshare, and loves to travel. JMHO.


I burn up too many hours at TUG-BBS as it is.  If I even dipped my toes into TS4Ms, there would be no time left to shop eBay, practice horn, help The Chief Of Staff, tidy up, & try to have a life. 

So I will not be visiting both -- not enough hours in the day.   Thanks anyway -- & that is not any kind of slam directed at TS4Ms.  Shux, if I had blundered across TS4Ms instead of TUG back in 2002, then no doubt that's where I would have participated instead of TUG-BBS.  As it happened, I landed at TUG & the rest is history.  With so many overlapping participants, maybe the 2 timeshare websites are best thought of as semi-interchangeable, I don't know. 

Thanks again for politely filling in a cultural blank in my awareness.  I'll try to remember. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## JLB

As the _Great Unificator_ might suggest, how bout a third forum, one where w'all might find ourselves more unificated:

http://www.1branson.com/forum/t33963.html


----------



## Conan

I may be premature in posting the below cartoon, since the flame-war battalions aren't fully arrayed, but it tickles me too much to hold back:


----------



## AwayWeGo

*I Had To Pull An All-Nighter . . .*

. . . but I finally reached the end.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## mshatty

rklein001 said:


> I may be premature in posting the below cartoon, since the flame-war battalions aren't fully arrayed, but it tickles me too much to hold back:



Hilarious!  (and too close to home).:ignore:


----------



## geekette

AwayWeGo said:


> OK -- with you & Lawren both on board I can accept that this topic is some kind of high-voltage 3rd rail.  Who knew?


Pretty much anyone that's been around a little while knows that things can get contentious when someone stirs the pot ("Why are there 2 boards?" [as if this is some internet anomaly that has only ever occurred with a timesharing topic]; "Which is better?"...).  

Best to let sleeping dogs lie.

How this ended up in "About the Rest of TUG" vs "Lounge" is beyond me, but that's for mods to decide.


----------



## BocaBum99

rklein001 said:


> I may be premature in posting the below cartoon, since the flame-war battalions aren't fully arrayed, but it tickles me too much to hold back:



This is fantastic.  I love it.

Since we are on this topic again, we did have an "us vs. them" perception out there for a long time.  It may have started out that way a few years ago and it took a long time to shake it.  So, there is some sensitivity for those who worked so hard to exorcise that label.  It's been really great over the past year.

About a year ago, there was a big blow up that ended in a very nice resolution between the owners of both boards.  So, I would say that most of the "us vs. them" feelings went away at that time.  There is very little censorship on TS4Ms.  If anything, out of control threads get moved to private areas such as the Steam Room.  Or, HOA forums.  That gives everyone a chance to vent and exercise their free speech without offending others too badly.  I think it was a nice compromise.

For those considering taking a peek over there.  I would highly recommend it.  There are a lot of common posters between TUG and TS4Ms.  But, the message boards are indeed different.  One of the differences is that there are a lot of private forums where you can learn a lot of secrets of timesharing without those secrets being out there in the open.  You don't see as many of those secrets discussed on TUG anymore since TUGGERS have learned that "loose lips, sinks ships."  Too many tricks have been removed by over discussion.  Private forums minimizes that risk.

So, check out TS4Ms.  There's more there than meets the eye.


----------

